# Our Camping Weekend...



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We stayed again at Whispering Pines camp ground in the Ocala/Silver Springs area. We had planned to camp for free in the Ocala National Forest...and arrived at noon of Friday to find all of the sites with electricity and water filled. So we left and headed to Silver River State Park to find it sold out...we rushed to the Whispering Pines Campground...and got their last available site. There were 2 other Outbacks there...a fifth wheel and a small Outback tt that _really_ looked very low to the ground...maybe a 21 or 23 RS. The rear slide was out...but we saw no one around either camper all weekend...and never even spotted the lights turned out. We also had passed another OB fifth wheel in Silver Springs while we were hunting for a space to set up. Next trip we plan to book in advance at the state park.

Forgot to tell you....this backing and hitching has gotten so much easier then it was in the beginning.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on a successful camping trip and the improved backing skills.

Pictures???


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Glad you had a good trip and really glad you got the last spot, it is nice when things work out. Camping must be real popular there this time of the year







I think the older outbacks were closer to the ground, not sure but there are others here who will know the answer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl,

Very brave and adventurous to go camping without reservations








I give you credit for being so hard core









Glad you got a spot and had a good time after all. I'm happy you decided to keep your Outback... 
See?? It paid off, you have the hitching up part wired now!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

While I did pack a camera in case I placed in the tournament...we did not take any pictures.... to me Whispering Pines Campgroung is a parking lot....for campers. The Ocala Forest of course was beautiful though!! We were lucky to get into Whispering Pines beacause...all the campgrounds were packed due to bike week...a hot rod rally, George Jones was in town for a concert and John Travolta was in town also to promote his new movie and we were there for the archery tournament. At the end of 2 rounds of targets and being drenched all day by rain...we did not do anything but eat and crash to be ready for a 8:00 start this morning...

BTW...I tied for 3rd and lost the shoot off...but I did win the raffle for a 900.00 hog hunt down state.

I now realize that I should have booked a site at the Silver River State Park Campground....we just felt sure that we had a spot for free camping like always....unfortunately...others beat us to it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> BTW...I tied for 3rd and lost the shoot off...but I did win the raffle for a 900.00 hog hunt down state.


Congratulations on the raffle









You know what a raffle is?

A: It is what a Texan shoots a squirrel with









BTW I saw a funny bumper sticker it said: Vegetarian is an old Indian word for lousy hunter


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> BTW...I tied for 3rd and lost the shoot off...but I did win the raffle for a 900.00 hog hunt down state.


Congratulations on the raffle









You know what a raffle is?

A: It is what a Texan shoots a squirrel with









BTW I saw a funny bumper sticker it said: Vegetarian is an old Indian word for lousy hunter








[/quote]
Now those are funny!









Countrygirl,
What do you do at a $900.00 hog hunt besides the obvious?
I would have taken the weekend in Palm Springs myself, a little pampering, nice dinner, manicure and massage...but a hog hunt?? LOL!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Glad you had a good trip. Where is your hog hunt at?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Glad you had a good trip. Where is your hog hunt at?


Good morning!

Now this is a pretty place...and we can bring the OB...or use thier camper and just bring our generator.

http://www.huntfisheatingcreek.com/

Skippershe...you relax a lot!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Glad you had a good trip. Where is your hog hunt at?


Good morning!

Now this is a pretty place...and we can bring the OB...or use thier camper and just bring our generator.

http://www.huntfisheatingcreek.com/

Skippershe...you relax a lot!
[/quote]

Wow thats nice. My family hunted in acarida a lot when i was a kid. There are some big hogs down there.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow - glad you found a site! Sounds like it's time to start thinking about cutting the cord, though


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

countrygirl,

Glad to hear you had such a great weekend!








Three weeks and counting for us! I can hardly wait to be Outbacking again!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

